# Exchange 2007 Auto discover



## tfernandes (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all,

My scenario is as under

VM Ware Server 2.0.2
1) OS Win 2003 installed as DC + MS Exchange 2007 (CAS, MB, HUB roles) 
2) win Xp 

exchange server name main.flightexchange

i wanted to know if there is any tutorial to configure autodiscover for exchange 2007. I have been trying alot to find this tutorial but not successful. 

This is just for lab purpose so no need to go on internet / out of organization 

Your inputs would be helpful.

regards, 
Thaddeus Fernadnes


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940881


----------

